
Win.sh Opens VSCode Insider Edition Gracefully from WSL2 - DavidCanHelp
https://gist.github.com/DavidLiedle/1576f3850b9489b3a65c0bda84c1891f
======
DavidCanHelp
I was tired of the default behavior in WSL when invoking VSCode Insider
Edition, so I wired this simple shell script up to make it better. MIT
license, use with caution, mileage may vary, be excellent to each other,
<insert phrase here>

